# hi all



## gazzabazza1000 (Feb 14, 2009)

hi guys and girls, Coope has just introduced me to this site as i have recently become a TT owner. I have a mk1 2005 TT QS and I am looking forward to becoming part of the ******** family.  
Gazzabazza


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi GazzaBazza, Welcome to the TTF.
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome qS great choice here is another great choice join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Gazza, welcome to the Forum mate..............as I have already told you several times STAY AWAY FROM THE MARKETPLACE ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .....owning a TT will change your life   !
Enjoy the Forum, they are a great bunch of guys and girls and a huge resource of info on not just the TT but life the universe and everything.

Gary ( Coope )


----------

